# fire in america



## cda (Dec 18, 2009)

Fire in the United States Now Available from USFA

WASHINGTON – United States Fire Administrator Kelvin J. Cochran announced today the availability of the fifteenth edition of Fire in the United States.  This edition of Fire in the United States covers the 5-year period from 2003 to 2007, with a primary focus on 2007.  The purpose of the report is to aid the fire service, local leadership, and the general public with fire loss information which may be used to set priorities, establish and evaluate specific fire programs, and serve as a guide for fire data analyses at state and local levels of government.

“Since the inception of the United States Fire Administration in 1974, we have endeavored to provide the fire and emergency services the data it needs to combat the fire problem which still exists in the country” Cochran said.  “This fifteenth edition of the Fire in the United States will emphasize the areas which still need improvement so we may continue to reduce the nation’s fire losses, especially deaths and injuries.”

The report focuses on the national fire problem and provides an overview of fires and losses in buildings, vehicles and other mobile properties, and other properties.  The report also examines fire and fire loss trends, fire casualties by population characteristics, and fire cause profiles by property type.  Detailed analyses of the residential and nonresidential building fire problems will be published as stand-alone reports.

Fire in the United States is a statistical overview of fires in the United States, focusing on the latest year in which data were available at the time of preparation.  The primary source of data is the National Fire Incident Reporting System (NFIRS), along with data from the National Fire Protection Association (NFPA), National Center for Health Statistics (NCHS), State Fire Marshals’ offices, U.S. Census Bureau, and the Consumer Price Index.

Fire in the United States may be downloaded from the USFA’s Web site at http://www.usfa.dhs.gov/statistics/reports/fius.shtm.  Printed copies are expected to be available at a later date.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 19, 2009)

Re: fire in america

CDA,

This is going to be a looooooooong thread;

"118 firefighters died while on duty in 2008.

•The total break down included 66 volunteer, 34 career, and 18 wildland agency firefighters.

•There were 5 firefighter fatality incidents where 2 or more firefighters were killed, claiming a total of 18 firefighters' lives.

•26 firefighters were killed during activities involving brush, grass or wildland firefighting, more than twice the number killed the previous year.

•Activities related to emergency incidents resulted in the deaths of 75 firefighters.

•28 firefighters died while engaging in activities at the scene of a fire.

•21 firefighters died while responding to, and 3 while returning from, emergency incidents.

•12 firefighters died while they were engaged in training activities.

•13 firefighters died after the conclusion of their on-duty activity.

•Heart attacks were the most frequent cause of death for 2008 with 45 firefighter deaths."

There are so many different and opposing conlusions you can come to with the information provided.

One thing that I've noticed from the above statistics and some of the other years that I looked at; is that there are a lot of heart attacks, and many of them with previous heart related medical problems and older firefighters.  At almost 40% of deaths being from heart attacks; and former years (excluding major disaster) showing the same general pattern; it would seem like a good idea for firefighters to be allowed or even required to either take supporting jobs (as opposed to actively fighting the fires) or retiring at  about 45 years of age.

Now, before anyone panics and thinks 45 is too young to retire; please keep in mind that it is "normal" for military personnel to retire with only 20 years service, and, at less than 45 years of age.

Fighting fires is extremely physically demanding; as well as being one of the more emotionally draining jobs you can have.

Just a few thoughts to kick start the conversation,

Uncle Bob


----------



## RJJ (Dec 19, 2009)

Re: fire in america

Well this thread will be interesting! I would suggest that all fire fighters start with some basic life stile changes. Since the leading static is Heart Attack diet and exercise must be a problem!

A few suggestions just to get the topic rolling.

1. Exercise: All firemen should be required to walk at least 3 times a week, with full gear for a distance of 2 miles. Plus one trip to the gym!

2. Diet: Now this is the easy one. No alcohol, No smoking or chewing, No red meat, No chip or dip, No desserts at all!

    (a) Only fruits and vegetables with fish twice a week. Bread limited to 2 slices a day!

    (b) No processed sugar or white flower products!

Hope this helps!

Now get off the couch and out of the fire house and get in shape! :lol:


----------



## fatboy (Dec 19, 2009)

Re: fire in america

Dang RJJ, that diet is a bit brutal.........no red meat???????????? WTF?

As far as exercise, our local FD, as I'm sure most do, requires one hour of physical fitness activity a day, they are paid to do it.

I haven't had the chance to look at the report, but will at the first chance, when I'm not on this POS dial-up.......  :x

Yes, as Pack would say, going for the popcorn, let the thread run its course.


----------



## RJJ (Dec 19, 2009)

Re: fire in america

YA! But playing wii tennis is not cutting it! :lol:


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 19, 2009)

Re: fire in america

Come on now........lets not stereotype       Nice review UB and yes you are correct the majority of fire service related deaths are from cardiac incidents after some sort of service event and vehicular accidents responding to incidents whether on-call responders or first response apparatus personnel in route.

Most fire departments have begun and or maintain a physical fitness program as recommended in the 16 fire service initiatives put out by the IAFC and the Vision 20/20 group.  In Florida there is a 20 and out or 50 year old max for fire suppression activity guidelines.  In Michigan its 25 years of service or 50 years of age if on a defined benefit retirement. As a 49 year old I am still required to participate in fire suppression activities from 8-4 if I’m the 4th firefighter on scene due to vacations or sick leave personnel absense.  Yep, I still go in on a line but the majority of my responsibilities on the active scene is with investigation however when on the line I gain more information that aids in my investigation.

The LODD won't exceed those of last year but those deaths will be from reasons similar to this report.  The fire service had two losses yesterday and one earlier in the week due to medical response previously where the EMT got some sort of skin rash that took him down in a matter of two weeks.  I agree that active suppression personnel need allowances for on-duty and off-duty physical fitness training and we as a society (in general) all need to improve our physical wellness program including me   

*This topic may bring Permitguy out*


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 19, 2009)

Re: fire in america

FM,

I wouldn't worry too much about Permitguy or Beach.  They both would take time off the old board also.

About, the red meat; when we would have our monthly bar-b-ques; the meat was always well done, never red; and we killed any leftover bad stuff with plenty of beers.

Uncle Bob


----------



## RJJ (Dec 19, 2009)

Re: fire in america

All I can say is more Carrots! :lol:  :lol:


----------



## cda (Dec 19, 2009)

Re: fire in america

Uncle Bob

I highly agree there needs to be a better retirement age

One problem in FD is there is limited areas to go to once you hit upper age, or have medical problems


----------



## conarb (Dec 19, 2009)

Re: fire in america

A director or one of our fire districts is under assulat for demanding fitness tests for firefighters, the union has been out to get him and had a plant listen to him at a bar:





			
				Contra Costa Times said:
			
		

> On Feb. 18, following an open-session board discussion of a firefighter fitness test that Prather wants his district to adopt over the objection of the firefighters union, he opined that some firefighters are unqualified. Asked whom he meant, Prather said "5-foot-2-inch females that can't do the job." He said he was speaking of the fire service in general; the Rodeo-Hercules firefighting force is all-male, with the exception of one woman reserve firefighter. Prather has apologized publicly several times and also has repudiated his remark, saying he should have said "5-foot-2-inch person."
> 
> Prather has said that the months-long drama that began with his Feb. 18 comment is part of an effort by the firefighters union to sideline him for his advocacy of a fitness test that the union opposes and for his opposition to increased retirement benefits. The union has said its drive to oust Prather has nothing to do with his stance on the fitness test and benefits.
> 
> Before voting on a draft censure resolution Wednesday, the board reworded the title from a resolution "censuring" Prather to one "condemning the actions" of Prather. The board also took the word "censured" out of the conclusion of the resolution, opting instead to "condemn Director Prather for his derogatory and discriminatory statements." The vote was 4-0.¹


BTW, here are the salaries of the firefighters in that district.  Prather is also a retired fireman from an adjoining district, aren't they all so they can vote on salaries and benefits? Finally we have one who is opposing high salaries and benefits and the union is out to get him. 

¹http://www.contracostatimes.com/search/ci_13704632?IADID=Search-www.contracostatimes.com-www.contracostatimes.com


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 19, 2009)

Re: fire in america

ConArb:

Personally, I don’t have anything against female firefighters or any other provided they can do the job. I worked with a female back in 86-89 until she got married and went into prevention.  We had to modify the apparatus compartments with straps so she could pull down the high sided doors but that was it.  She could pull any of us buff firefighters out if necessary and eat smoke and heat with the best of us. Glad to hear that there is some new blood in the governing body to get a handle on some of the issues you are reasonably concerned with.

UB:

That was funny  :lol:

I saw a show on TLC (the learning channel) the other night called BBQ Pit Masters about BBQ competitions that was really cool.  I learned some new good stuff for smoking ribs and briskets

and for Rjj  I’ll try carrots


----------



## JBI (Dec 21, 2009)

Re: fire in america

I had heard some time ago that the FDNY had lowered their standards to qualify as a firefighter because of lawsuits claiming that the physical fitness requirements were designed and intended to keep women out of the fire service.  :?

Things like instead of _carrying_ a 115 pound person down stairs, you would be permitted to _drag_ a person down the stairs.   

I don't actually know if that is true, but if it is I have a real problem with it.   :x

IF a person is physically capable of performing the requisite duties of the position (like the female described by FM W B) I'm OK with that individual being a firefighter.     However, 'dumbing down' the requirements so that more people can pass the test? NO WAY!  :!:

Part of the problem with age/fitness level is that Rural areas rely HEAVILY on Volunteer FDs. The young and healthy just aren't volunteering the way they used to. Some of our smaller local depts look more like a group trip from a retirement home than the highly trained Firefighters they are. And many have no choice but to put on their turnout gear as there are just not enough younger members to do the physical parts.  :shock:

But, I do so admire the 80-90 year olds that stand out in the freezing cold for hours directing traffic around an incident.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 21, 2009)

Re: fire in america

Very nice JD


----------



## beach (Dec 21, 2009)

Re: fire in america

We have two excellent woman firefighters that can (and are required) to keep up with the men. One of our Captains just retired last Friday after putting in 45 years here, he is 66 years old and is still in excellent shape, slim and trim......the SoCal lifestyle! (and we have our towable BBQ for volunteer events...ribs, burgers, steaks and pancakes..)


----------

